# MFM



## kenaikitty (Jun 27, 2010)

Do not see many posting about the Mephit Fur Meet 2010 what up with this. Shoot it's even hard to get a E mail from anyone from MFM. Is MFM 14 dead or what?


----------



## moiracoon (Jun 27, 2010)

kenaikitty said:


> Is MFM 14 dead or what?



No. Not dead. Not at all.


----------



## Freedoh (Jul 2, 2010)

I desperately want to go but I need to save up money. I'm definately wanting to go though.


----------



## Taren Fox (Aug 4, 2010)

I've already booked my flight and pre-registered. I hear it's a hell of a con, and I'm very much looking forward to going!


----------

